

Stay Focused & Keep Shipping - get your own print - imajes
http://print.imaj.es/
I created this in homage to the now famous FB print. I think we should all have it in our offices- and i'm going to be making it a reality. Order now! :)
======
ryanmarsh
I'll buy a case of beer for the first person who can correctly guess the font
used on the original poster on Zuck's desk.

------
imajes
Also, I'd really appreciate any feedback - please let me know what you think.
:)

------
ChrisArchitect
ha, nice. I kinda liked my Congrats idea better <http://twitpic.com/8ehuxs>
:-P

